# MTH HO scale New York City subway cars... w/Sound.



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm encouraged...
Maybe the Chicago L is in the future.
BTW, their DCC lash-up isn't proprietary.

http://mrr.trains.com/news-reviews/staff-reviews/2017/02/mth-ho-scale-new-york-city-subway-cars


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Very cool. I wonder how tight a turn they can take. 

I would love to see someone produce BMT Standards or Triplex cars. And let's not forget the wooden Q cars last seen on the Myrtle Avenue el.


----------



## LostInHoboken (Jun 3, 2017)

Subways (and Interurbans) are so darn cool. Always wanted to model a subway system, but I think that ship has sailed. I recall ads in Model Railroader magazine in the mid-1960s for an HO subway car model (IRT I think?) in Brass, for $35. Out of my budget then, and almost out of my budget now!


----------



## JimL (Aug 16, 2015)

That ship has also sailed for me. But, it was something I always wanted to do .... urban subway run, on the outskirts of city industry. Cool!


----------



## LostInHoboken (Jun 3, 2017)

JimL said:


> That ship has also sailed for me. But, it was something I always wanted to do .... urban subway run, on the outskirts of city industry. Cool!


Subway modeling takes a special breed of person, I think. Last year I saw pix of a co-workers friend layout who is modeling an N-scale subway system, with some nifty cars he purchased from Japan. The complexity of the underground elements, and how they merge seamlessly with the above-ground section of the layout, was just amazing. One of those design challenges I wouldn't even know where to begin...


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I'd opt for just completely elevated, running above the rest of the layout... like much of the Chicago L that I remember in the '60's (from hilltop to hilltop, and on elevated bridgeways).
Failing that, I may run an RDC BUDD line in that manner. The SP had one motor coach, (#10) and a few cars.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

What's the minimum radius for these cars?


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Nikola said:


> What's the minimum radius for these cars?


Can't find that listed or stated anywhere.


----------



## ollie09 (May 1, 2016)

Nikola said:


> What's the minimum radius for these cars?


I have this set and it runs 18" R with no problem.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

ollie09 said:


> I have this set and it runs 18" R with no problem.


Thanks. What about 15"?


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Nikola said:


> Thanks. What about 15"?


If it helps, the MTH cars are model R-17 IRT cars which were 51' long. That's about 7" in HO.


----------



## ollie09 (May 1, 2016)

Here it is on a 15" Radius. No problem, I think it would go around an even smaller Rad.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

ollie09 said:


> Here it is on a 15" Radius. No problem, I think it would go around an even smaller Rad.


Thank you!


----------



## Mithril_Maiden (Nov 28, 2020)

So, this thread awakes after 3 and a half years, because for some reason it showed up in my Recommended Reading while I was posting my wish list thread, and funny enough, I have these due to be delivered tomorrow, in that paint scheme. No idea how the site algorithm magically knew I just bought these. I excitedly snapped them up from Trainworld, because I love public transit, and last I saw, Trainworld also had them in a red livery and a green livery, along with the silver and blue in the article. I'll be sure to share my impressions in a couple days, once I have them running.

Edit: I just checked Trainworld, and they're all still in stock right now, if anyone is interested. Depending on color, they run about $200-$220 USD.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Mithril_Maiden said:


> So, this thread awakes after 3 and a half years, because for some reason it showed up in my Recommended Reading while I was posting my wish list thread .... No idea how the site algorithm magically knew I just bought these.


I don't think anybody knows. So I'll go with magic. 🧙‍♂️


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Your browser perhaps has stored enough info in a regular way that it could find it. Or perhaps if it's an online seller, they sell certain transaction info to third psrties. It's hard to say what pieces they can out together if they want to do so.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I haven’t gotten the Recommended Reading option pop up ever since I became a premium member.....and trust me, I have not missed it...,.


----------

